# I am looking for work in research & development



## Venom (Dec 12, 2010)

HI!
I am a studnet at Gdansk University of Technology. I belong to Department of Electrochemistry, Corrosion and Materials Engineering. Now I am on BEng level and i am writing my BS'c thesis about thin layers. I am slowly looking for a work. In Poland is a terrible thing to find a work , no one want to cooperative, so i am searching abroad  I am interested in research & development. You can follow my test about Cquartz (it's protect revolution on car paint , nano-ceramic coat) :
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200935
I would like to develop my knowledge about surface engineering and of course earn money  Any offerts are welcome  my email [email protected] thanks
Miłosz


----------

